# NCEES #128 Power



## threatta (Apr 6, 2010)

Does anyone have a better way of explaining the answer to this question? I am looking for a good reference(s) in Camara EERM so help understand the theory of magnetic flux saturation but can't seem to find a good one.


----------



## pelaw (Apr 7, 2010)

EERM 39-4.

E (Voltage) = k * PHI (Flux) * n (speed)

From there -&gt; PHI (Flux) = E (Voltage) / (k * speed)

In Problem 128: If Voltage is constant, and speed drops to 1/2, that scenario is "most likely" to increase Flux to point of saturation.


----------

